# New fish won't eat pellets



## vermax (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi everyone. I've been hanging around the forums for a few months now, but I just registered. I've got 5 betta fish, and my newest girl, Eldradine, is becoming a bit of troublemaker.

I just got Eldradine, a cellophane CT female, this past weekend. Since I got her, she's eaten twice, and only Hikari freeze dried bloodworms. I've tried to get her to eat NLS Small Fish Formula, Omega One Betta Buffet pellets and Aqueon Betta pellets. She just stares at them like they're little intruders floating in her water. :-?

My four other bettas (2 males, 1 female and 1 juvenile) love the pellets and I've never had a problem feeding them. None of my other bettas will eat flake food, so I don't have any on hand. 

I'm wondering if there is anything I could do to the pellets to make them more appetizing to my ghost fish. Or alternatively, should I try to feed her flake food? In that case, since I have no experience with flakes, what are the best brands of flakes? 

I'll try anything to get this little girl to eat!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I had this problem with captain. Bettas are picky eaters so it can be a pain. I had to crush his pellets into powder before he would eat them. I still have to. They like a variety of foods though so maybe she doesn't like them. Sometimes you just have to give it time though. Some people suggest that it takes them a while to recognize certain things as food. I feed mine bloodworms, tropical fish flakes and pellets in rotation.


----------



## RedneckBettaGuru (Jan 15, 2012)

a couple suggestions. 
Try the frozen bloodworms, even the pickiest normally take to them. 
You can also get a product called "Garlic Guard". you basically soak what you are trying to feed for a minute or two and then put it in for them. The smell and taste is usually irresistible to them.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

mmmmm i just had garlic french frys today. lol. I never heard of garlic guard. sounds interesting. oh and she could just need time to adjust to the new environment. it happens.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

My Hannibal is like this.

As suggested, you can try soaking the pellets in "Garlic Guard" or garlic juice for a minute or two. From what I've been told, this usually works.
Flakes are something else you can try.
Frozen foods should work since she has taken to the freeze-dried blood worms.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

vermax, depending on how long you've had her she may just be a little stressed. When I first got my boy, Rosso, he would wait for the pellets to sink to the bottom before eating. A little later he started eating from the top. Bettas can be rather obstinate when it comes to eating. Give her some time to build up an appetite (about a week) and if she's still turning his nose up, then you might want to consider other options.

If you don't want to go that route, you can try the garlic route or make your own with some crushed garlic and water. I haven't used it yet, so I don't know the exact parts.


----------



## vermax (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I tried crushing a pellet for her and she ignored as well. I'm going to try the garlic like a couple of you recommended and see if I have any luck with that.

I actually did notice that Eldradine was picking at a sunken pellet earlier today, so maybe she's similar to Rosso  Either way, I'm going to keep an eye on her. Until I get the garlic, at least I can keep feeding her the freeze dried bloodworms so I know she's eating something. Hopeful she's just adjusting!

I don't know if this could be related to anything, but are cellophane bettas extra sensitive in anyway? I know that's totally random, but I figured I'd throw it out there.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

let me know if the garlic works. that sounds interesting.


----------



## beckylou (Jul 27, 2011)

My new betta Sunshine isn't eating either :[ he'll eat a pellet and then spit it out 2 or 3 times and then just ignore it and I haven't seen him eat yet. I also tried flakes which he wouldn't even look at. Help :'[


----------



## vermax (Feb 8, 2012)

Update: I finally got Eldradine to eat!

I took Rosso's adive and tried soaking a pellet to make it sink, since I saw her pecking at a pellet that had sunk previously. As soon as I let go of the pellet, she attacked it! I guess going almost a week on two freeze dried bloodworms made her plenty hungry. I'm still getting some garlic just in case she decides to act up again 

beckylou- My VT male Elliot used to do that when I fist got him. The pellets were too dry for him to swallow. I fixed that by soaking the pellets first (or he fixed it by swimming around the tank with it in his mouth!). Try that and see if Sunshine will take it.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Once they start eating, they usually continue... but keeping the garlic around just in case is a good idea.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Great!


----------



## vermax (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice, everyone! Garlic will be on-hand from now on!!

Hopefully Eldradine doesn't become another trouble-maker. Emma is already too crazy for me! Ahh, but I guess that's what attracts me to female bettas. So fiesty, but so cute...


----------



## beckylou (Jul 27, 2011)

he won't even look at the soaked pellets. and i've tried two different types. i reallly hope that he'll be okay


----------



## vermax (Feb 8, 2012)

Just do what I did with my girl. Wait a few days and try again. If you've only had him for a little while, then it's probably just stressed and adjusting, like Rosso said. I know when Eldradine finally ate, she was ravenous.

Let me know if you have any luck!


----------



## beckylou (Jul 27, 2011)

Okay! Thanks for all the advice :]


----------



## vermax (Feb 8, 2012)

No problem, and Good Luck!!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Vermax* I just notice your avatar. Looks like the girl version of mine. Too cute. My dad just got a female that looks like her.


----------



## vermax (Feb 8, 2012)

XD I totally see that! That's great! I just love that color combination on a CT. Make sure your dad loves his new girl to death!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

totally agree! My fiance spotted him and I fell in love. He just got a new tank upgrade hehe. My dad does spoil his bettas to death. They are in a 55 gallon! It's long in length and short to the top so it's well suited. It's a community tank and gets a kick out of his red and blue girl. She picks on his 14 inch long pleco. Such attitude


----------



## vermax (Feb 8, 2012)

That sounds like something Emma would do XP She's got so much spunk... maybe too much, even! I really love how feisty female bettas are. They're so much fun. 

But... sometimes that seems to lead to jumping out of the tank... Emma is a pro at that when it's feeding time. She has to jump to eat, for some reason, so she's ended up outside of the tank more than once. Let's just say I try not to open the lid to her tank too much


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Hah, yea my Margaret jumped out of the net twice *margaret says, "Net EVIL!* when I rearranged the 10 gallon when I added the other girls. They are never boring those gals.


----------

